# 26 Beatnik Slang Words and Phrases We Should All Start Using... remember any?



## Meanderer (May 30, 2014)

Plenty of phrases from the first self-described hipster generation have lasted into modern conversation: people still get _bent out of shape_, annoying people _bug_ us and muscular guys are still _built_, just to scan the b-words. Here are 26 words and phrases that don't get much use today, but are worth sneaking into conversation.

http://mentalfloss.com/article/12540/26-beatnik-slang-words-and-phrases-we-should-all-start-using

View attachment 7076


----------



## Big Horn (Sep 30, 2017)

I have a few comments on some of the definitions in the Mental floss link.

"*8. Hanging paper*
Paying with forged checks. "I hope that chick who stole my purse last week goes to jail for hanging paper."

 This is an old term dating back to the nineteenth century.  A similar term is "shove the queer" which means to pass counterfeit currency."  I've only read the term once; it was in an old Nick Carter story dating from about 1900.  "Shove the queer." is a related term.  It means passing counterfeit coins or currency.

*"10. Jungled up*
Having a place to live, or specific living arrangements. "All I know is  that he's jungled up with that guy he met at the gin mill last month."

This is still another older term.  I've read it numerous times in prewar hard-boiled detective stories.

*"13. Mason-Dixon line*
Anywhere out of bounds, especially regarding personal space. "Keep your hands above the Mason-Dixon line, thanks."

Another old term but it refers only to a woman's waist.  A woman who would use the term probably isn't wife material.

*"16. Pearl diver*
A person who washes dishes. "I'm just a pearl diver at a greasy spoon, but it's a job."

Another anachronism.  

*"25. Yard*
A thousand dollars. "Yeah, it's nice, but rent is half a yard a week. Let's jungle up somewhere else."

I heard the term many times in the sixties from men at least forty.  The definition is wrong.  A yard is a hundred dollars, not a thousand.

I heard another term in the fifties and sixties: "a gag and vomit" or "G & V Cafe."  I believe that the definition is obvious.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 30, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> I heard another term in the fifties and sixties: "a gag and vomit" or "G & V Cafe."  I believe that the definition is obvious.



Is that anything like "Barf me out the door"?  layful: or "Gag me with a spoon"?


----------



## Big Horn (Sep 30, 2017)

I don't think so.  It refers to a really bad, and usually dirty, eating establishment.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 30, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> I don't think so.  It refers to a really bad, and usually dirty, eating establishment.



oh o.k. thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 30, 2017)

This is all before my time.  (I sure don't get to say that very often!! )


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## hangover (Sep 30, 2017)

Hip cat.....cool chic....far out....lay it on me.....gimme some skin.....what's your trip?...that's heavy.....real gone.....bread...dig it.


----------

